# Samsung 32" LCD TV can't pick up channels



## shotgun3327

I just bought a Samsung 32" LCD TV with a built in HD tuner and I can't get any channels to come in at all. HDMI works fine but neither antenna nor cable will come in. Does anyone know why this could be? Samsung tech support is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Shotgun - welcome to TSF:wave:

Is there a 'Scan for Channels' in the menu? If you have tried that and you think the unit is faulty then return it to the place of purchase and ask for a replacement.


----------



## shotgun3327

I'm not too bad with technology so I've done all of the usual things to try and make it work so yes, I scanned for channels. I would take it back but I bought it off of ebay. It was from a seller with a very good reputation who said all inputs were tested and working so I don't think I've been scammed. Is there any other setting that anyone could think of that could prevent it from picking up channels?


----------



## yustr

Have you proved that the feed is good by hooking up a known working TV to it and letting that TV find the channels?


----------



## shotgun3327

Yes. I have another samsung rear projection HDTV that picks up channels just fine off the same feed.


----------



## yustr

Can you call the seller and ask if he knows the setting he used to get it to scan? You seem to know your way around the block and Samsung is not going to hide the scan function. 

You might try resetting it. I'm not sure but often if you unplug it from the wall for a period of time (30 minutes) and/or hold the power button in for 15 seconds that sets it back to factory settings. Worth a try.

Otherwise, I hope you paid with a credit card...cause it sure sounds like its faulty. :upset:


----------

